# Enlistment



## Chontair (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello, this is a new thread building off the last focusing on the actual process of enlisting as I was asked to keep the forums posted. As for the dual citizenship as long as I am able to present the Naturalization documents there is no issue regarding my citizenship.

I've met with my recruiter and we discussed an 11b and a 35p Option 40 contract as well as the opportunity to enlist at 17. Just keeping y'all posted on how it's going so far. I'll be having a meeting with my brothers hopefully sometime in the next week or two to explain to them why I want to enlist and hopefully attain their support before I bring the recruiter into the mix to have a full fledged family meeting and possibly convince my parents to sign the papers early on. At this point all my cards are on the table and it's all or nothing, time to nut up and make it happen. 

Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## Chontair (Jun 9, 2018)

Question, 

From my understanding there is 150 Option 40 Infantryman contracts every month coming out to be 1800 for the fiscal year all available at once. If I were to inform my parents now and go looking for a contract chances are there is no way I am finding an Option 40 11x having been 8 months into the fiscal year as is. Would I be correct in waiting the process out until October swings by so I have a guarantee at the contract? the chances are that I will never even lay eyes on an 11x Option 40 until October right?

I just want to get the timing right for explaining this whole process to the family because I don't see a point in informing them but then proceeding to awkwardly sit around for (x) amount of months waiting for the contract to come by.

Purpose of this thread is to just clarify the information I've found.


----------



## Chontair (Jun 9, 2018)

Disregard..

Took my dumbass on a ride through the SITREP thread and found that others were signing Option 40s as late as May and August.


----------



## Chev (Jul 23, 2018)

Did you get your option 40 contract?


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 26, 2018)

@Chev I’m curious too. I hate cliffhangers.


----------

